# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Forumistat në Greqi 2006-2007

## shtrigaa

Me rastin qe live kerkoj tem te re une ja plocoj hatrin.
Pershendetje te gjithve. jam e sigurt qe do i mbushim carcafet perseri.
 :Lulja3:

----------


## Marinela_Greqi

mirmengjesi te gjithve.

----------


## marcus1

Përshëndetje të gjithëve! Hë mo, kush ka ndonjë temë për të hapur që të merremi pak me.....κοινωνίκο σχόλιο, dmth shqip thashetheme.  :ngerdheshje: 

Ç'bën ai trimi ynë, kam kohë që nuk e kam ndjekur.

----------


## shtrigaa

lol hic ri ne qetesin e tij, te marten qe do transmetohet fame story do kendoj dhe do i bjer flautit. do zdo del origjina  :buzeqeshje:  mer dhe ca emaile qe e shajn e merzitet po cti besh keto ka jeta :P

----------


## marcus1

> lol hic ri ne qetesin e tij, te marten qe do transmetohet fame story do kendoj dhe do i bjer flautit. do zdo del origjina  mer dhe ca emaile qe e shajn e merzitet po cti besh keto ka jeta :P


Pse, të Martën do të transmetohet Fame Story? Cila është arsyeja? Pakan filluar edhe e-mailet? Nuk e dija këtë gjë. Do doja t'i dergoj edhe unë nje e-mail, kush e din adresen e e-mailit?

----------


## shtrigaa

lol se te djel dhe te marte ka mis ellas 2006  :buzeqeshje:  me tatianen.
www.famestory.gr aty e ke  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ard

Vdisni per ca thashetheme  :buzeqeshje: )
Po kjo teme re pse shtrigaa,nuk mjaftonte ajo tjetra?
Ma hiqni pak kuriozitetin.

p.s.thashethem-
-E dini qe Dejvi ka nje nuse yll te bukur,nje kukull e vertete?Pianiste dhe mesuese ne Odhio?E, ja qe nuk e dinit,ja u thashe une...lol

----------


## marcus1

> Vdisni per ca thashetheme 
> Po kjo teme re pse shtrigaa,nuk mjaftonte ajo tjetra?
> Ma hiqni pak kuriozitetin.
> 
> p.s.thashethem-
> -E dini qe Dejvi ka nje nuse yll te bukur,nje kukull e vertete?Pianiste dhe mesuese ne Odhio?E, ja qe nuk e dinit,ja u thashe une...lol


Duhej të mbyllej se do na akuzonin pastaj se ne të Greqisë jemi të prapambetur, pasi ajo temë ishte për forumistat e vitit 2004-2005.  :buzeqeshje: 

Përshëndetje edhe ty Ard-i/a  :shkelje syri: 

P.S. Me që na pëlqejnë thashethemet, nuk na thua se ku jeton këtu në Greqi? Një biografi e vogël dhen tha mas hallagie.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Ard

Jetoj ne nje qytet me shtrigen  :buzeqeshje: ,
sa per bio. eshte jashte teme ketu _livein2places_...lol

----------


## Peniel

Pershendetje te gjitheve!




Ia kalofshi mire kete weekend. 




Keni ndonje plan?




Live nga ke humbur?

----------


## Tannhauser

Dje kisha vajtur per xhiro deri ne Korinth me disa shoke, per te pire ndonje kafe.

Andej nga ora 1800 qe kalonim ne rruge shikoj nje tip qe me ngjau si Edi Rama.

Nuk ben vaki thashe, me bejne syte. Cne Edi ketej? U be Korinthi Tirane?

Pas pak me erdhi nje familjar dhe me tha hajde dhe ti ne salle se do flasi z. Rama per emigrantet dhe do krijoi degen e partise socialiste ne Korinth.

Pse jo?

vajta dhe une, me vune me zor ne karriget e para, helbete.. si intelektual..Kishin ardhur nje deputet nga Pasoku, nje nga Nea Dhimokratia dhe me pas erdhi dhe Prefekti i Korinthit. U mblodhem nja 200-250 veta.

Kishte ardhur Edi Rama, ish ministri i kultures Blendi Klosi, nje Sajmir (sja mbaj mbiemrin) qe ishte pergjegjes per resursin e partise dhe ca te tjere.

Biseda zgjati reth 2 ore, me fjalim dhe pyetje nga emigrantet.

Pastaj vazhduam me nje cocktail. Atje kisha dhe rastin te bisedoj me Edin. Njeri i thjeshte mu duk. Nje karakteristike qe dallova ishte humori i tij. Edhe brenda ne salle bente humor edhe me pas nga afer. Biseduam per disa probleme

Cili eshte probabiliteti te dalesh per kafe ne Korinth dhe te takosh Edi Ramen? Ketu as ne Tirane nuk behen gjera te tilla...

Sa e vogel eshte bota.

----------


## miko

Paske relata të fuqishme me ata të Eyp-it siç duket...

----------


## Clauss

tani. antenna. kablisteia. miss young, star ellas. g... giati xanomaste.
intellektual e? lol

----------


## Ard

Meqe ra muhabeti i Edit,qe eshte i sjellshem ,me humor dhe i kultuar(kur ja do puna).Vjet isha ne Dardhe te Korces me familjen dhe miqte.Duke iu ngjitur malit ne kembe,une me nje mike mbetem prapa.Per nje moment mikja me thote qe njeri nga ata personat qe po afrohen eshte Edi Rama.Kur u afruam balle per balle,iu ktheva Edit duke qeshur lehte-lehtas-lehtesisht:

une-Po mire o te keqen,ne te kerkojme ne Tirane dhe te gjejme ne mal?(me nje buzeqeshje teper naive una,tamam si kalama i lumtur)

Edi-po pse mi?Mos duhej t'merrshim leje ty kshu qe t'vishim ktu?

Mbeta nga arroganca e tij.Ngriva,te them me mire.E mora veten pastaj shpejt e shpejt se me shkundi mikja nga leshte e kokes.

une-po ku i dihet,o Zot ardhte ajo dite!(ketu ia plasa me inat)

mikja-ec mi ,se merr vesh pse flet ai me p.o.r.dh?

une-jo!

mikja- se ajo qe ka ne krah osht dashnorja mi dreq!

une-ja ta kthej koken dhe njehere!Eh,e shkreta teta Ollge!

Ja keshtu dhe Edi!Sikur kush e di c'ti thoja une(kuptohet jo te shara apo ofendime) ai duhet te sillej si njeri i "kulturuar" .Por ju betohem,ato qe thashe me lart jane vetem te verteta.

p.s.Nje dite(para tre javesh) ne Mediterraneon,ne sallen e fast-food-eve,po hante pule me nja dhjete veta Ben .....(si e ka ai i socialistes,sekretari).

----------


## shtrigaa

gjesi
tan e more testene e partis?  :shkelje syri: 
o ard po vdeksha une ai nuk i erdhi fare per turp kur te pa ty dy metro e yll  :i ngrysur:  sa i keq mor aman. 
kush Ben ai ishi i finances? apo ai konsulli i dyt? lol
jav te mbar

----------


## Albi

Kur do na vi nje her knej ai Edi-Rama se ja kam nja dy llafe ne vesh per ti then pffffff Kujton se eshte zot ai

----------


## shtrigaa

gjesi  :buzeqeshje: 
tema: dje dionisi ishte protinomenos kot.
ajde radha vazhdoni  :buzeqeshje: 
live dergove email ti?
ard do pim kafe o yll?

----------


## marcus1

> gjesi 
> tema: dje dionisi ishte protinomenos kot.
> ajde radha vazhdoni 
> live dergove email ti?
> ard do pim kafe o yll?



Jo, nuk i kam dërguar email dhe nuk mendoj se do i dergoj. Duhet të jesh njohës i mirë i situatës në shtëpi për t'i dërguar email dhe unë nuk e ndjek Fame Story-in në ditët e javës.

Me të vërtetë, nuk kuptoj me çfarë kriteresh votojnë ata të kritikis epitropis. Mirë që e shpëtoi Maria, a ku e di unë si e ka ermin ajo.

Në pritje të së Premtes,  :ngerdheshje: 

Livein.

----------


## edi72

Pershendetje te gjitheve.
Qenka shume e mire kjo shtepia e re.

Se mos me ngaterrojne ata qe kishin takuar Edin, nuk jam ai.

----------


## shtrigaa

ke Ed takuan mer? filluan kolonet e tua?
besoj se jeni mire te gjithe e na vizitoni me shpesh ne shpin e re.

live Marijana e shpetoj.ja kishte borxh nga radha qe kaloj  :buzeqeshje:

----------

